# Incra jig set up DVD



## Rd2nowr (Dec 14, 2011)

I was just wondering if anyone has this DVD. Is it worth the money to buy and watch once or twice and then sit on a shelf to collect dust? I got the Incra Ultra lite dovetail Jig and am thinking about upgrading to the 17in LS positioner, but would someone who has tis DVD be willing to "loan" it out for a little while? Thanks, Tim


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Tim,

If you have the chance, buy the DVD. We don't use some of our jigs all that often and it will help to have a 'refresher' next time you want to use it.

I learn a lot more by watching some one else first.

Also the dvd's usually have some tips that we would not think of.


----------



## Rd2nowr (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks, James I will have to do that. Tim


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

You will benefit by watching it. I bought a copy on ebay.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

it's Free with any Incra LS purchase

Incra Jig Step-by-Step DVD
and the one below
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=11494&filter=Incra jig#orderForm

http://www.rockler.com/video/incra/Incra-Universal-Precision-Positioning-Jig.html

You may want to check the box you got it in or ask for a free one from Incra or the store you got it from.  free, it states that in the video..
===



Rd2nowr said:


> I was just wondering if anyone has this DVD. Is it worth the money to buy and watch once or twice and then sit on a shelf to collect dust? I got the Incra Ultra lite dovetail Jig and am thinking about upgrading to the 17in LS positioner, but would someone who has tis DVD be willing to "loan" it out for a little while? Thanks, Tim


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Tim..

The "Ultra Lite" line does NOT come with an included video....unfortunately its a 20 dollar add-on. Even the Master Reference Guide is optional...

The LS line does include most of the goodies....

None the less, its a good 20 bucks well spent...even the reference guide is a good buy for anyone with any of Incra's fence systems...

HTH's
b.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

The One I Got Did  and I got it from Rockler in the box with the fixture.
Watch and listen to the demo from Rockler it will say you get one with the fixture .

Just a note when Rockler had it on sale for 50.oo MANY members got one.. if I recall 16 members in a weeks time.that I know about.

===



TwoSkies57 said:


> Tim..
> 
> The "Ultra Lite" line does NOT come with an included video....unfortunately its a 20 dollar add-on. Even the Master Reference Guide is optional...
> 
> ...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thats not a bad promotion for the "Universal Positioning Jig" system... but the Ultra Lite system the OP mentpartions (two different systems) isn't listed by Rockler as far as I could see and the Incramental Tools website doesn't offer the video as part of the Ultra Lite package...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I think he said

" I got the Incra Ultra lite dovetail Jig and am thinking about upgrading to the 17in LS positioner,"

That's why I said check the box 

===



TwoSkies57 said:


> Thats not a bad promotion for the "Universal Positioning Jig" system... but the Ultra Lite system the OP mentpartions (two different systems) isn't listed by Rockler as far as I could see and the Incramental Tools website doesn't offer the video as part of the Ultra Lite package...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

yep, checking the box ain't a bad idea


----------



## Rd2nowr (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks, Guys for all of the replies. Yes I have the "Ultra Lite" jig. It has the plastic teeth to set the 1/32nd positions. I am going to eventually upgrade it to the LS 17 'cause I don't like the plastic. Steel is much more durable and I am already having problems with the lock sticking when I go to unlock to move to the next position. Another "problem" I have is the fence will not mount to the mount at a 90degree. I have tried shimming with masking tape, but how much should it take? I can see one maybe two strips, but not 5 or 6. It still even with all these problems, do an awesome job.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Tim, I've got the 17 LS,,, and its one fine setup....I'm sure you'll find it will satisfy all of your needs. Now, according to Incremental Tools (pretty much Incra's website) you'll get the DVD along with the jig and the Master Guide. Look ahead a little bit and see if you currently have enough room on your table for the 17LS... It takes up considerably more room that your current setup. 

I havn't had any issues with needing to 'shim' out my LS17, but found that my Miter2000 required a bit of shimming to get it 90 to my table saw.. no biggie. If I remember correctly the LS17 comes with a couple of thin clear plastic shims for setup purposes. 

Let us know how it goes..

bill


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tim

In the DVD I got with the jig/fixture they show how to fix the error with paper (one strip top or bottom on the hookup to the bar on the fixture to shim in or out) BUT it's Not a big deal because it's based off the flat base plate more or less and a little bit of router dust will change it more than paper will..

I don't think adding one (or more) paper strip(s) will change it that much we are working with wood after all  the parts to make the boxes can be off just a little bit and they will do more to change things..than the paper..

The plastic rail works fine for me but you must lift it up and over the rack,in the DVD they say unscrew the knob 2 turns so it can be lifted up and over the gear rack, but I do cheat I just unscrew 1 turn and just slide it over the gear rack and just count the clicks from the rack..

I will say the Lite will do all the same jobs as it's big brother can do but at a lower price..it's a fixture that you will not use all the time I'm sure..

I have added many things to the one I have ,Vac.pickup(front side and back side to the fence),hold bar to the push block,backer board on the push block,etc.etc.

All and all it's a great little fixture that can do many jobs very well..

If I can help pls.just ask ..

==






Rd2nowr said:


> Thanks, Guys for all of the replies. Yes I have the "Ultra Lite" jig. It has the plastic teeth to set the 1/32nd positions. I am going to eventually upgrade it to the LS 17 'cause I don't like the plastic. Steel is much more durable and I am already having problems with the lock sticking when I go to unlock to move to the next position. Another "problem" I have is the fence will not mount to the mount at a 90degree. I have tried shimming with masking tape, but how much should it take? I can see one maybe two strips, but not 5 or 6. It still even with all these problems, do an awesome job.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Tim
> 
> In the DVD I got with the jig/fixture they show how to fix the error with paper (one strip top or bottom on the hookup to the bar on the fixture to shim in or out) BUT it's Not a big deal because it's based off the flat base plate more or less and a little bit of router dust will change it more than paper will..
> 
> ...



Yes, Bob that is the same as mine except mine is Metric (1mm teeth spacing) and mine also came with the video.

I like what you did with the angle jig.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I got a dvd with my Incremental jig. the ls17 should have the more advanced.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

Thanks Guys

I though I maybe going nuts, I looked last night for the video and I could not find it and I was sure I got one and today I said I'm going to find it today and I did and posted a snapshot of it  I wish others would also post if they got one too with the fixture ..

thanks again for your post 

Note ++ See how to put in Thru-Dovetails with just one dovetail bit, neat trick. see it on the DVD disk..

http://www.routerforums.com/incra-manuals/32962-incra-lite.html#post265803

===


----------



## Rd2nowr (Dec 14, 2011)

I just finished my first box with a sliding lid. I have really got to get some better dovetail bits. I have some slight gaps in the dovetails, but I used a trick I learned from woodturning and used CA and saw dust to make them disapear. I originally got my Incra 100HD and the ultra lite to do segmented turning, but I am really having alot of fun building these boxes. I started turning last Christmas and have made enough from my bowls to pay off my lathe. Everything else I have in the shop( my Garage) has been given to me. My old Craftsman Table and Bandsaw along with a Delta planer was gave to me by a couple of friends who had extras. My wife said I couldn't get another piece of equipment until we build a real shop. I appreciate all of ya'lls advice and expertise!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I just got off the phone with Mark at Incra. Mark told me the LS comes with the video as BJ stated. In order to reduce costs on the Ulta Lite system the video is not included with it. The operation of the Ultra Lite is slightly different from the LS but the video gives enough information that most people should have no problem with it. Owners are welcome to call Incra with any questions and they will be happy to assist.


----------



## Rd2nowr (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks mike. I'm off for the next couple of days, so I might give them a call.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

see next post


===



Mike said:


> I just got off the phone with Mark at Incra. Mark told me the LS comes with the video as BJ stated. In order to reduce costs on the Ulta Lite system the video is not included with it. The operation of the Ultra Lite is slightly different from the LS but the video gives enough information that most people should have no problem with it. Owners are welcome to call Incra with any questions and they will be happy to assist.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I must have got part number 22221 from Rockler it's listed at over 105.oo bucks now and the Ulta Lite is listed for about 70.oo bucks and it will not come with the push block and one or two extra parts .but it did come with the DVD maybe the extra cost covered the DVD as well...and I did get it for 59.oo bucks on sale from Rockler on a closed out sale..was trying to recall the date and it had to be a year or two ago..going by the pictures above 


Just for kicks I just called Rockler in Denver just now and they have two on hand and the lower price one comes with the DVD. part number is 25971 , he was not sure about the higher price one they don't have them on hand and it would take about 10 days to get it.. on sale for 61.oo I must have luck out because I did get the push block as well 

303-782-0588 Denver number.

Incra Universal Precision Positioning Jig - Rockler Woodworking Tools


===



Mike said:


> I just got off the phone with Mark at Incra. Mark told me the LS comes with the video as BJ stated. In order to reduce costs on the Ulta Lite system the video is not included with it. The operation of the Ultra Lite is slightly different from the LS but the video gives enough information that most people should have no problem with it. Owners are welcome to call Incra with any questions and they will be happy to assist.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

After looking at the photos on Rockler and Incra's web sites I see where the confusion lies. Rockler is selling the Original Incra jig with the DVD. This is a different animal than the Ultra Lite.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

See below

Amazon.com: Incra Jig, Fence, Stop Block & Right Angle Fixture Combo Package: Home Improvement

Product Description
From the Manufacturer

The original Incra Jig is back! Even the novice woodworker can produce beautiful joinery on the router table. 
Easily create joints such as dovetails, box and double dovetails with precision. 

Comes with FREE 1-hour instructional DVD and joint-making templates ($19.99 Value) Combo package includes fence, stop block and right angle fixture. Shown with Rockler Offset Router Table (sold separately)

++++++++=


http://www.amazon.com/Incra-IJ32-Original-INCRA-Jig/dp/B001EYU97K/ref=pd_cp_hi_0

Product Description
From the Manufacturer

The FREE 1-hour instructional DVD covers basic setups, user-made fixtures and accessories, and several typical router table applications. 

++++++

http://www.amazon.com/IJ32FNCSYS-Original-System-Aluminum-Fixture/dp/B001H31SXC/ref=pd_bxgy_hi_img_b

+++


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

bump

==


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

*DVD for Incra Original Jig*

My father gave me his Incra Jig - the original. Very old; gray in color not black.
I found the pdf manual online. (I'll be posting that soon in our manual section).

I had the bright idea to email Incra customer service. Since it was purchased prior to when the free DVD was included, they are mailing me the DVD for free.

Thank you, Incra!!


----------

